# BP



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

American pumps have a nozzle which can be latched on (clicking off when the tank is full).


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

So do ours, if you insert a pin in the handle :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> So do ours, if you insert a pin in the handle :wink:


You can turn your plastic filler cap sideways and wedge it in the trigger.

Works perfectly.


----------

